# Hello from rainy CA



## Jlprice (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, my names Jeff and I live in the SF Bay area in CA. I just re-discovered my love of mantids recently when I got some Flower Mantids! I have a bunch of other inverts as well, but I think that mantids will now be my addiction  I look forward to learning more and hopefully expanding my collection as my wallet allows


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Bones,

We met last week. Nice to see you here!

Peter


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2008)

Yo, i'm from CA too. It's been pretty rainy hasn't it?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 30, 2008)

Lots of Californians showing up lately. Welcome!


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 30, 2008)

Where around SF are you? I love the town of Sebastopol...

ANYWAY, i live by LA!

Welcome!


----------



## Jlprice (Jan 31, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> Where around SF are you? I love the town of Sebastopol...ANYWAY, i live by LA!
> 
> Welcome!


LOL, I dont really know where Sebastopol is! I live in the South Bay, near San Jose area. Is that up near Marin?..

And yes SPARKY it has been raining! Over 10 inches this month in the mountains near my home! What happened to sunny CA?!


----------



## thebugwife (Jan 31, 2008)

Today was pretty nice, Warm and sunny in the Eastbay! Nice to see more BATS!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 31, 2008)

welcome from saturn.


----------



## Nosr (Feb 2, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Yo, i'm from CA too. It's been pretty rainy hasn't it?


Yep it kinda stopped but i heard its coming back soon

hey i live in San Pedro

were like 10 mins away


----------

